# look in the mirror



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

this may seem like an odd thing to do, but look in the mirror at yourself for a long time. reconnect yourself with every part of your body. feel your face, feel your hair, connect that person in the mirror with the one you feel in your mind. don't think just feel. this may seem like a counter-productive activity in that mirrors are often a dpers enemy but if you can find some way to connect to the eyes looking back at you, it can be a surprisingly euphoric experience. this kind of thing helps me personally in that with my dp i often feel as if i am invisible and an outside observer of the stupid big game of life. but if you can feel yourself as connected to this life, it'll feel like less of a stupid game that you never win. you can find perfection in the patterns of life.

i wanna jump in an ocean.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

When i look to long in a mirror i gets very much worse.


----------



## WakingLife (Dec 12, 2008)

Rein said:


> When i look to long in a mirror i gets very much worse.


I second that. If you want it even worse get real close and look into your retina and think about objectiveness and infinity. Overwhelm your neurons and loop your thoughts, OCD here i come!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hmm weird. helps me. also, watching myself on a video camera helps a bit, too. but i also don't have much of the OCD side of dpd so maybe that's why.

yah the image looking back at me in the mirror may not feel anything like me and yah, that might not be pleasant. but i take it as more of something that can strengthen you. if you can get over that feeling when you look in the mirror, it makes you feel like a champion of some sorts. but if you are in any way scared when you feel dped, i can definitely see how this would take you on a negative turn.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

It helps me Peachy....Whenever I look in the mirror and actually acknowledge that its me it helps.....It also helps my eyes focus...whenever I've had times of "totally coming back to reality" all of my senses feel in full strength...my eyes feel focused, i can listen...like really listen....anyways...acknowledging myself in the mirror helps keep me in the 50/50 DP mode where I'm half okay - just coping.....

Chris


----------



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

hey peachy, glad its helping. this is the same advice i was giving everyone on the recovery section.


----------

